# "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*


----------



## violinista7000 (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ... nicht Spannend genug, mein 3930k langweilt sich viel zu oft. Eventuell mit dem Cannonlake E @ 8 Kernen lasse ich mich fürs Aufrüsten begeistern. Der wird sich noch langweilen, aber ich werde dann mein Spaß mit PCIe 4.0 (?) und NVMe SSD @ RAID 0 haben.


----------



## bonbon2k (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

Schade ist SB-E aus euren "Skylake"  Benchmarks rausgeflogen... so kann ich meine CPU nicht mehr mit den neuen vergleichen  
Ist das ein Zeichen dafür, dass ihr euren CPU-Leistungsindex überarbeiten und diverse CPU's aus Platzgründen nicht mehr aufführen werdet?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

Die Plattform finde ich sehr spannend, einfach weils nach langem mal wieder ein echter Schritt nach vorne in der Mittelklasse ist was Lanes, DMI3.0 usw. angeht.
Klar, die CPU-Leistung ist mit den üblichen +5% nicht wirklich berauschend aber hey, die Plattform bietet einen echten Mehrwert und die CPU ist ein gutes Stück effizienter geworden. Für mich ein größerer Schritt als Haswell es war.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ... nicht Spannend genug, mein 3930k langweilt sich viel zu oft. Eventuell mit dem Cannonlake E @ 8 Kernen lasse ich mich fürs Aufrüsten begeistern. Der wird sich noch langweilen, aber ich werde dann mein Spaß mit PCIe 4.0 (?) und NVMe SSD @ RAID 0 haben.



Naja, mit einer SB-CPU ist das ja auch kein Wunder. Die Wenigsten rüsten mit jeder neuen Generation auf, sondern warten eher mindestens zwei, drei Generationen oder anders gesagt - 4 oder 5 Jahre. Selbst mit einer CPU der ersten Core-Generationen gibt es noch keinen Grund zur Panik. Und die sind immerhin 6, 7 Jahre alt. 

Natürlich könnte man enttäuscht sein, dass Skylake gegenüber Haswell so wenig an Leistung zulegt, aber ich sehe da eher die Plattform als Ganzes, die immerhin mehr PCIe-Lanes, DMI 3.0, DDR4 und USB 3.0 mitbringt. Darüber hinaus steigt die Effizienz nochmals ein wenig. Mittlerweile sollten wir jedoch auch gelernt haben, dass wir von Intel keine 10%-Leistungssprünge mehr erwarten dürfen. Dann sparen wir uns auch so manche Enttäuschung 

Skylake dürfte daher vor allem für Besitzer älterer Systeme und Neueinsteiger interessant sein, die ihr System entweder schon seit min. 4 oder 5 Jahren am Laufen haben oder sich ihren ersten PC kaufen/zusammenstellen. Für den Rest lohnt sich ein Umstieg nicht wirklich. Wegen 5, 10 oder 20% CPU-Leistung umzusteigen und sich eine neue Plattform anzuschaffen, zumal die CPU-Leistung in Spielen ohnehin kaum zum Tragen kommt, ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Außer natürlich man möchte dass die CPU künftig bei 20% Last statt 25 oder 30% gammelt


----------



## RobinNyan (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

hab jetzt nen 6700k im pc meines freundes verbaut und musste festtellen, dass das Mainboard noch DDR3 unterstützt  
hätte ich vorher mal besser aufpassen sollen.

naja an sich ist die cpu aber ziemlich nice, zumal sie kühler bleibt. mal sehen wies beim übertakten aussehen wird!


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> hab jetzt nen 6700k im pc meines freundes verbaut und musste festtellen, dass das Mainboard noch DDR3 unterstützt
> hätte ich vorher mal besser aufpassen sollen.
> 
> naja an sich ist die cpu aber ziemlich nice, zumal sie kühler bleibt. mal sehen wies beim übertakten aussehen wird!



Wie darf man das verstehen? Hast du eine Skylake-CPU auf ein Haswellboard verbaut oder was?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

Es gibt ein paar Sockel-1151-Mainboards mit DDR3-Unterstützung und sie unterscheiden sich nur durch die anderen Speicherslots und einem kleinen Namenszusatz von ihren DDR4-Gegenstücken. Vermutlich wurde versehentlich das falsche Board ausgewählt.


----------



## marvinj (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

Finde ich ganz interessant, die Chipsätze sind wieder vernünftig, aktueller DDR4 Speicher, gute Ausstattung, und die Prozessoren sind auch gut. allerdings bitte ohne Grafikeinheit, dann würd ich glatt zuschlagen. Aber bei den Preisen...und ich zahle noch was mit, was ich nicht brauche.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*



marvinj schrieb:


> Finde ich ganz interessant, die Chipsätze sind wieder vernünftig, aktueller DDR4 Speicher, gute Ausstattung, und die Prozessoren sind auch gut. allerdings bitte ohne Grafikeinheit, dann würd ich glatt zuschlagen. Aber bei den Preisen...und ich zahle noch was mit, was ich nicht brauche.



Sprach der mit dem                         AMD FX 8350 @ 4,41 Ghz 

@Thema
Ich warte noch was um primär auf die 6 bzw. 8 Kerner.
Skylake -E oder so. Soll laut <meinen> Infos aber erst mitte 2016 der Fall sein.


----------



## ASD_588 (8. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

Hätte das teil eine verlötete IHS dan wäre er nteresanter weil man sie später länger foltern kann bevor man die cpu wechseln muss weil sie zu wenig leistung hat.
Außerdem wäre dan die TDP vermutlich bei 75W mit der igpu und 65W ohne igpu.


----------



## marvinj (9. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Sprach der mit dem                         AMD FX 8350 @ 4,41 Ghz



Ka wie rum du das meinst (positiv oder negativ xD , aber ich bin absoulut gegen das Bezahlen von Schrott, den ich nicht brauche^^


----------



## iGameKudan (9. August 2015)

*AW: "Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich ..." Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

Intels Skylake und Plattform finde ich... genau wie IvyBridge, Haswell und den Haswell Refresh/Devils Canyon rein von der Mehrleistung her vollkommen uninteressant. Die 20-25% im Spielebetrieb (und auch den meisten Anwendungsfällen) rechtfertigen nicht den Umstieg auf eine neue CPU (250€ für den i5k oder 360€ für den i7k), ein neues gutes Mainboard (140€ fürn Z97-Pro Gamer) und DDR4-RAM (60€).

Die zusätzlichen PCI-E-Lanes die zudem in 3.0 ausgeführt sind sind vielleicht ganz nett, aber an M.2-SSDs habe ich wegen des Preises und den Temperaturproblemen kein Interesse. Und Multi-GPU ist auch kein Thema...


----------

